# Modem keeps restarting!



## HydraHeaded (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi,

Since the past two days, and especially today, my modem has kept on restarting every few minutes. First, I am not sure if its a modem or a router, of whether they are both the same (I dont know much about these things). It is Huawei Smart AX MT 882.

When I connect the modem, the second light (Link) starts blinking green, then stops blinking and remains green, and then turns orange, and after this, I can use the net.

But what has been happening is that after a few minutes, and sometimes even immediately after connecting, the Link light goes off all of a sudden, then starts blinking green again, turns green, then orange, and I can use the net again. This happens again and again. Now think what happens when you are downloading from Rapidshare, and you have have downloaded 90% of the file, and then the connections breaks.

The Wan settings are:
PVC number: PVC-0
Wan type: PPP
Connection type: PPPoE
VPI/VCI: 0/35
Encap: LLC
Default Route: Enabled

PPP:
username: xxx
password: xxx
Use DNS: enabled
Max Idle Time: Always On

The modem is connected by LAN.
The scheme is the rs. 500  2:00 to 8:00 free download one.

Now what is the problem: is it a problem with the modem, or the telephone line, or some software problem in the computer?

THERE, right now, when I am typing this, the modem has gone dead, and a file from rapidshare has downloaded till 99.5%, the transfer is showing 1 second left, and now its lost. What the hell do I do?  

Take a look at this:

*a.imagehost.org/t/0210/Damn.jpg

Please help!


----------



## Renny (Apr 28, 2008)

It restarts because I think the modems overheating, my friend had the same model and he too faced the same problems.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 28, 2008)

Or the power cable might be loose.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 28, 2008)

The orange issue (I own the same model) means the BSNL server is at fault and your modem can't connect in.


----------

